# Does my router support WPS



## sukamonkeenut (Feb 26, 2011)

*Does the AT&T ewire 2701HG-B router support WPS?*


----------



## Sharma7 (Dec 13, 2010)

Did you mean the AT&T *2wire* 2701HG-B router?
If so, did you carefully check if there is a "WPS" button on it?

I think it does, I searched a lot and I couldn't find anything except this:
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...d=17&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca&source=www.google.ca

There's an option to enable or disable it, which probably means WPS exists... Or is it not the same modem.. I don't know.. honestly, I searched for 10+minutes, I didn't find anything else..


----------



## highspeed (Apr 11, 2007)

Every wifi router suppose to have that WPS so that you can switch the wifi access On/OFF when needed.
Anyway this is what Ifound for you.http://www.att.com/equipment/accessory-details/?q_categoryid=cat2020062&q_sku=sku4810241&q_manufacturer=&q_model=

And on amazon, http://www.amazon.com/2701HG-B-2Wire-Wireless-Gateway-Router/dp/B001W9ASMS


----------

